# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  मूत्र-पथ संक्रमण (Urinary Tract Infection)

## xman

मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग के लक्षण-
इस रोग के कारण रोगी व्यक्ति को पेशाब करते समय दर्द तथा जलन होती है।
रोगी व्यक्ति को रात के समय में बार-बार पेशाब आता है।
रोगी व्यक्ति के पेशाब के साथ पीब तथा रक्तकण भी निकलने लगता है।
मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग से पीड़ित रोगी की कमर में दर्द तथा उल्टियां भी होने लगती है।
मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग हो जाने के कारण स्त्री रोगी को योनि रोग भी हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग होने के कारण-
जब कोई मनुष्य मूत्र के वेग को बार-बार रोकता है तो उसे यह रोग हो जाता है।
पुरुषग्रन्थि के अधिक बढ़ जाने के कारण भी यह रोग हो जाता है।
मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग उन व्यक्तियों को भी हो जाता है जिन्हें गुर्दे का रोग होता है।
मधुमेह के रोगियों को भी मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग हो जाता है।
जननांग की ठीक तरह से सफाई न करने के कारण भी यह रोग हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग का प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से उपचार-
इस रोग का उपचार करने के लिए रोगी व्यक्ति को सबसे पहले 2 दिनों तक उपवास रखना चाहिए। उपवास के समय रोगी व्यक्ति को अधिक मात्रा में फलों का रस पीना चाहिए।
मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग को ठीक करने के लिए रोगी को खीरे का रस, मूली का रस, पालक का रस तथा नारियल पानी को बराबर मात्रा में मिलाकर कुछ दिनों तक प्रतिदिन सेवन कराना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को प्रतिदिन अधिक मात्रा में पानी पीना चाहिए। इस रोग में कच्चे नारियल का पानी, जौ का पानी, हरे धनिया का पानी, मट्ठा तथा फटे दूध का सेवन करना भी लाभदायक होता है।
मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को कुछ दिनों तक बिना पका हुआ भोजन खाना चाहिए तथा भोजन में नमक बिल्कुल भी नहीं खाना चाहिए।
काले तिल और शहद को मिलाकर 1 चम्मच की मात्रा में दिन में 3 बार सेवन करने से मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग कुछ दिनों में ही ठीक हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

प्रतिदिन तुलसी का सेवन करने से मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग ठीक हो जाता है।
रोगी व्यक्ति को अपना पेट साफ करने के लिए एनिमा क्रिया करनी चाहिए। रोगी को अपने पेड़ू पर गीली पट्टी करनी चाहिए तथा सोने से पहले कम से कम 15 मिनट तक कटिस्नान करना चाहिए।
मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को खुली हवा में टहलना चाहिए तथा गहरी सांस लेनी चाहिए।
मूत्रपथ संक्रमण रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को भोजन करने के बाद मूत्र त्याग जरूर करना चाहिए ताकि उसका रोग जल्दी ही ठीक हो जाएं।

----------


## rajsun

दोस्त और जानकारी तथा औषधी के बारेमे भी बताये ,
 बहुत अच्छा और लाभदायक सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद ...........
सूत्र जारी रखे ......

----------


## dkj

चिकित्सक से सलाह अवश्य ले ले  आगे चल कर कठिनाई होनी ही है,साथ में डाक्टर
 द्वारा बताई गई दवाओं का बताई गयी अवधि तक सेवन जरूर करे और समय समय पर
 आवश्यक जांचे भी करते रहें.

----------

